# Big Blue Cat!!



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

caught him last weekend, just got pics loaded!! He came off of Escambia river!! We caught 17 cats in 3days of fishing/hunting. Which let me say is hard too do if you run the lines at night at least once, andtry to hunt morning and evening. 

WE also had 3 nice Flatheads they were onlyabout 8-14#'s.. Didn't have camera for them. We took Big Boy out and Measured and weighed him, And for :takephoto

My son was with us we got him on the last hook we checked that night when my buddy grabbed the line {BUSH HOOK} He said "FISH ON"" But we were NOT expecting one that big.. After tryen to get him in the net!! Which was not goen to happen we stuck the STILL IN HIM!!

My son was amazed at how big he was..

Look at the last pic he has one eye and there were 2 big holes in his head/lips where he had been on other lines and has torn off!!

We were baiting with Crawfish that we raked, shiners, Ivory soap and Cut Ballyhoo.. I think we caught Big Boy on A NAKEDBALLYHOO!! :letsdrink

Kenny


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a big 'ole kitty. How well does a big cat like that taste though?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice Blue.:bowdown



> *tunapopper (3/1/2009)*Thats a big 'ole kitty. How well does a big cat like that taste though?


They taste pretty good. Cut the fillets up into fingers and fry 'em up.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a beast! How do the big ones like that eat compared to the 1 -2 pounders?


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Man it tasted GREAT!! We had all kind of meat from him!! Cut in to fingers and 350!!

I also grilled and blacken some of it, it was ok i think i will stick with the 350!! :letsdrink


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

not giving away too much here i hope.....did you catch him in Florida or Bama??

Awsome catch:bowdown:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

He was caught on escambia river...In FL.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I know for the most part the cats are spread out pretty good past the plant, but how far up the river where u guys, iv been fishing perdido river and iv been getting some decent cats but no big blues or flatheads, and i think there gonna be my new target and goal for this year any tips will be great..:usaflag


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Man Kenny thats a nice cat.


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

nice fish I bet he put up a great fight


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Huge cat!!! What's the deal with the Ivory Soap?

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

njd----you must be young and from the city!!!!!!oke

Catfish have been caught on ivory soap for decades!!!!!

George


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

We used to do that out in blackwater with the ivory soap, that was amazing how that stuff works!!

Nice Cat!!!!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nojerseydevil (3/16/2009)*Huge cat!!! What's the deal with the Ivory Soap?
> 
> NJD:usaflag


You use the Ivory soap to wash the slime off of the catfish and yourself.oke


----------

